# PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Review



## Annie_Pierson (Jan 23, 2019)

is there any way that a large kennel can buy in bulk or a skid lot at a time?? and is there a big savings for bulk orders??. What if I used a|PC optimim card and paid it off before 20 days. I s the largest bag only 7 kg.?


----------



## Jay3 (Jun 17, 2019)

Buyer beware, I’ve made 3 phone calls regarding this food and have asked 3 questions why is this food not being subjected to AAFCO testing like other foods, who actually manufactures this food as they claim it’s high quality ( side note in 3 separate phone calls I’ve received 2 different answers !) the 2nd phone call we were disconnected for some reason .... and lastly why is VIT K added and what version is it 1,2 or 3 as 3 is toxic. And all I was told is it’s proprietary and they refuse to answer those questions... I mean I guess I can understand why they can’t tell me who actually makes the food but I have a hard time with why they can’t answer the others if they claim to be Canadian ingredients and also state that they are health Canada certified! That’s what they told me on the phone! 
So they told me today that they aren’t AAFCO certified because they don’t sell this food in the states so they aren’t concerned by that requirement.... concerning as many other manufacturers are certified but I guess you get what you pay for.
Vito question was very alarming! They flat out refused any answer, and said they will not answer that question ... why I ask old I had nothing to hide I wouldn’t have a reason to avoid the question.... 

Bottom line is people avoid this brand ! If you google Vit-K in dog food you’ll be confused as well and unfortunately it has the potential to possibly make your pet sick which again could possibly incur Vet costs and damage to your dog....

There are other foods out their either equal to or very close to in price that are much safer to feed your animal ! 

Just my 2 cents as I’ve spent a bit of time trying to contact Loblaws Corp with my questions that they clearly state on the bag customer satisfaction is #1 .... I’m not satisfied with their responses and they way they have handled my questions


----------

